# Glacier White Coming to USA in 2012



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Apparently AoA has a mockup of a 2012 A4... no real differences other than wheels and new metallic Glacier White exterior that's "somewhere between Ibis White and Suzuka Gray" according to someone who's seen it. I'm headed down to AoA wed to get pics and will post them then.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like this thread is going the way of the "questions for AOA product manager" thread. :banghead: 

This is stuff that, I for one, am really interested in. I'm sure others are interested in new A4 info as well. I know you're probably pretty busy but............
I'm busy too.

Where we going with this George?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Will post these later today. Sorry for the delay man. I'd like to bolster our staff more at some point but right now it's just me so I get pulled in a million directions.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

I understand not enough hours in one day and not having enough man power. If there is any way I can help you (not sure what I could do but I don't shy away from much) just PM me or drop me a line. I'm in the Nor. Va. area.

I really want to make a decision on an A4 Avant so I am just trying to get as much info as possible....seems like you may have a lot of info. I think I already missed out on ordering a 2011 Avant the way I want it. Might end up with a Cadillac CTS 3.6 AWD Sport Wagon if I can't get an Avant.

Post when you can George....just a little friendly push. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

As promised. Here's today's blog post about Glacier White. I'll get to the product planning stuff tomorrow. It was in the cards but as is typical the day gets full up with facelifted S4 news, Le Mans accreditation stuff, project car parts acquisition, etc., etc. Sorry for the delay.











We recently visited Audi of America headquarters, coaxed into a visit by news that there was a German spec Audi A4 that had been built as a 2012 package mockup. And while the spec (Premium Plus, S-line bodywork and those 5-spoke wheels) may still be subject to change the most significant difference we saw on the car was its Glacier White Paint that was described to me as somewhere between Ibis White and Suzuka Grey.

As it turns out, Glacier White will become standard fare on nearly the entire lineup and replace Ibis White. Technically a metallic, this white seems to have less flake than we typically see on metallic Audi colors and appears to be maybe even more of a pearlescent... even though it's not. 

In bright light like the conditions of our photo above, it's pretty hard to tell the difference between Glacier White and non-metallic Ibis White. Frankly, we though the description fell a bit short of its Suzuka Grey reference until we pulled the car behind Audi of America headquarters and into the shade where we parked it next to an Ibis White Audi A4.










Under these conditions, the Suzuka Grey reference began to take hold. What we found when we did a similar experiment with our Suzuka Grey 4 Season S4 test car was that the Audi Exclusive grey and its slight tint of lavender blue made Ibis White look almost yellow in comparison. Though not as dark as Suzuka Grey, Glacier White had the same effect... particularly on our iPhone camera with which the second photograph was taken.

*Other Color News for 2012*
We learned a few more bits of news when it comes to color and most of this will apply to the S4 and other S-cars. Sprint Blue and Imola Yellow are about to be retired. If you're a big fan of either of these colors and were planning on buying a car, you might want to make that purchase before the 2011 model year is over. Of course, Audi Exclusive could always make one special for you after 2011 but that'll have an additional charge.

Check out more photos of this Glacier White Audi A4 after the jump.

* Glacier White Audi A4 Photo Gallery *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Flat6rFixr said:


> I understand not enough hours in one day and not having enough man power. If there is any way I can help you (not sure what I could do but I don't shy away from much) just PM me or drop me a line. I'm in the Nor. Va. area.
> 
> I really want to make a decision on an A4 Avant so I am just trying to get as much info as possible....seems like you may have a lot of info. I think I already missed out on ordering a 2011 Avant the way I want it. Might end up with a Cadillac CTS 3.6 AWD Sport Wagon if I can't get an Avant.
> 
> Post when you can George....just a little friendly push. :wave:


The Avant will still be here for 2012. In 2013 it is replaced with A4 allroad.

Thanks for the offer BTW, I may take you up on it. We'll be switching to a new architecture in the next few weeks and that will be more conducive to contributors.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks George, news about the Avant for 2012 kinda makes my day. Looking forward to hearing more.



> Thanks for the offer BTW, I may take you up on it. We'll be switching to a new architecture in the next few weeks and that will be more conducive to contributors.


Offer still stands, glad to help any way possible.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Nothing more to tell for now. The Avant will carry over until the model year change to MY2013 which'll be the facelift and the allroad replaces the Avant at that time. I suppose you could get the parts and do your own facelift to an old Avant or convert an allroad to regular A4 if you really want to but the good news here is that the Avant will be available in some form ongoing.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool.

Facelift may be nice but I kind of like the way the B8 looks already.

Thanks


----------



## V0LKSWAGENSRULE (Aug 26, 2004)

Love that colour! Interesting to hear that the Avant will live on another MY as it was rumoured that MY '11 was it's last. I'll be sad to see SB go on the S4 as that was my fav colour on that model.

I live 8 minutes away from AoA HQ in Herndon (Reston). If you do open up to member contributions, I'd also be able to help out. I work evenings, so I could help out during the day M-F as well as weekends.


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

Damn, now I wish I'd have waited a little bit longer. :banghead: That color is awesome!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

V0LKSWAGENSRULE said:


> Love that colour! Interesting to hear that the Avant will live on another MY as it was rumoured that MY '11 was it's last. I'll be sad to see SB go on the S4 as that was my fav colour on that model.
> 
> I live 8 minutes away from AoA HQ in Herndon (Reston). If you do open up to member contributions, I'd also be able to help out. I work evenings, so I could help out during the day M-F as well as weekends.


Kind offer. Thanks!

Nice neighborhood BTW.


----------



## Flat6rFixr (Jan 8, 2011)

Okay so on the sheet I saw for the 2012 A4, I don't see any Glacier White listed. The sheet I saw was for the Avant so maybe it is for the Sedan or S4 only. Also noticed no Meteor Gray.....anyone know what Monsoon Gray looks like? 

On a side note, looks like you can't get Titanium Sport on the Premium Plus anymore....only Sport package without Titanium. You have to go up to Prestige to get the S-Line Plus package which is basically the Titanium Sport package with S-Line features.


----------



## 006 (Jul 17, 2000)

*Wonderful - new colors. How about a new face across the board?*

Is there any reason why the A4 can't be facelifted for 2012? I wanted it last year for MY '11. I understand product cycles and planned development phases for each model, but the bottom line is that Audi is pushing dated looking vehicles on the customer with the A4 and A3 (especially), and Q5 and Q7. 

Between ditching the Sportback for the next generation A3, and dumping the Avant for the All Road (which if memory serves me correct was much more expensive than the A4 Avant of the day), I just don't get Audi these days. I love Audi, but they have been making me look elsewhere the last two years or so. A Q3 that should already be available would be a great start in changing that (but that's 18 months away).


----------



## bangerang (Jul 3, 2011)

Flat6rFixr said:


> Okay so on the sheet I saw for the 2012 A4, I don't see any Glacier White listed. The sheet I saw was for the Avant so maybe it is for the Sedan or S4 only. Also noticed no Meteor Gray.....anyone know what Monsoon Gray looks like?
> 
> On a side note, looks like you can't get Titanium Sport on the Premium Plus anymore....only Sport package without Titanium. You have to go up to Prestige to get the S-Line Plus package which is basically the Titanium Sport package with S-Line features.


Glacier White is available on the order guide (revised June 17th). So the question is what do you think will look better w/ the Titanium wheels and black optics: Ibis White or Glacier White?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I've seen glacier white and would say glacier white definitely. Ibis is being phased out. I'm trying to order a Glacier/Titanium car right now as well.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The Avant will still be here for 2012. In 2013 it is replaced with A4 allroad.
> 
> Thanks for the offer BTW, I may take you up on it. We'll be switching to a new architecture in the next few weeks and that will be more conducive to contributors.


 There goes my plan of upgrading to an A4 Avant in 2013 after the Golf TDI... All these great wagons going wayside for CUVs and such...


----------

